# Labrador Retriever Breeder Recommendations



## mbarrett1379

As the title says, I am looking for recommendations on Labrador Retriever breeders. Looking for my first hunting dog and am going with the Labrador retriever.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers

We got our first in January. We went to duckhill kennels just outside of Memphis TN. This is the first I've owned but have been hunting with dogs from them for many years. Long drive but it was well worth it so far.


----------



## BaddFish

I had a wonderful yellow from "Falling Fowl" Kennels, Beau was everything I wanted and much more... (I basically held him back)
But in the end in his prime- 4-5yrs old, he would do blinds and hand signaling with me and everything. My divorce forced him to go.... and he was given to a hunting family near Perry with 2 young boys.  .
Anyway, I wouldn't hesitate to give them a call!
*Falling Fowl Kennels*
Address: 2407 OH-725, Spring Valley, OH 45370
Phone: (937) 862-9440


----------



## SportTroller

mbarrett1379 said:


> As the title says, I am looking for recommendations on Labrador Retriever breeders. Looking for my first hunting dog and am going with the Labrador retriever.


Go on www.retrievertraining.net


----------



## Redheads

Before deciding on breeders decide on the majority of the hunting you plan on using the dog for..

Some labs bread for upland hunting can be high strung and big runners,somthing you may not want in your duck boat.

Good luck and enjoy your new loyal hunting buddy


----------



## Lucky1313

Two very reputable Lab breeders in Ohio are:

Blazing Red Kennels

Certainty Labs


----------

